
Success in Sacramento: Victories for Privacy and Transparency - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/10/success-sacramento-four-new-laws-one-veto-all-victories-privacy-and-transparency
======
webmaven
EFF has been having a marked increase in its success rate lately. Good to see.

